# Forum Learning Russian Language Pronunciation, Speech & Accent Audio Lounge  Speak Russian with an English accent

## basurero

I have a cool idea. Russians, make a recording of yourselves speaking Russian with an English accent. It'd be interesting to hear what it sounds like. 
У меня прикольная идея. Русские, записывайте клип своего голоса, говорящий на русском с английским акцентом. Я думаю, что всем интересно.

----------


## ReDSanchous

I think it will be rather hard to do so. We're used to speaking Russian with the proper pronunciation. If you'd asked us to make a recording of ourselves speaking Russian with a Caucasian accent, that would be much easier to do because there are a lot of people speaking with a Cascasian accent in Moscow and SP and we know how they usually speak Russian. (I mean no offence   ::  ). Well, I suggest you recording something in Russian with an English accent. I mean that you won't take care of your pronunciation while making the recording. Then, we'll be able to listen to your way of speaking Russian with an English accent and try to make a recording ourselves. What do you think?  
Можно было бы так же и наоборот сделать. Т.е. русские записывают что-нибудь на английском с русским акцентом. Думаю, это будет несложно сделать, но будет сложно понять для носителей языка.

----------


## Rtyom

This is my try to speak ENGLISH with a RUSSIAN ACCENT:
(I also deciphered myself)

----------


## ReDSanchous

Awesome. That's exactly what I suggested! You've even recorded the proper pronunciation - speaking English with an English accent   ::

----------


## ivanushki

Arnold Schwarznegger sound to me   ::

----------


## challenger

> Awesome. That's exactly what I suggested! You've even recorded the proper pronunciation - speaking English with an English accent

 Actually, yes... as far as I can tell, Rtyom has a *perfect* English accent.

----------


## Lampada

На каком-то форуме один русский рассказал, как он однажды решил подразнить сотрудника-американца и начал ему что-то говорить, ломая язык, чтобы похоже звучать.  Тот широко открыл глаза и, к изумлению русского,  спрашивает:  "Так ты можешь говорить без акцента?"    ::

----------


## challenger

> На каком-то форуме один русский рассказал, как он однажды решил подразнить сотрудника-американца и начал ему что-то говорить, ломая язык, чтобы похоже звучать.  Тот широко открыл глаза и, к изумлению русского,  спрашивает:  "Так ты можешь говорить без акцента?"

 I feel I must have misunderstood the point of this thread...

----------


## Chuvak

I want to speak English with an English accent!!!!  ::

----------


## basurero

Учи шотландский акцент вместо английского. Он намного лучше.

----------


## DDT

It sounded like a Russian who learned Engish from an American to me. Listen again to the words "Today and day ". That was the most obvious as the "a" is very American.

----------


## challenger

> It sounded like a Russian who learned Engish from an American to me. Listen again to the words "Today and day ". That was the most obvious as the "a" is very American.

 You think so? Perhaps he sounds like an Englishman who's lived in America for a couple years.

----------


## tdk2fe

It all sounds like a Russian accent to me... was the second part supposed to be an English accent? 
tdk

----------


## challenger

> It all sounds like a Russian accent to me... was the second part supposed to be an English accent? 
> tdk

 That second part was not a Russian accent...

----------

